# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آینده نظام آموزشی ج.ا.ایران

## Amin-jh

سلام همگی،خسته نباشید.

*یه سوالی ذهن منو مشغول کرده* 
اینکه ببینید مثلا کنکور 96 و 97 که برگزار شد
بعدش چی؟!

کنکورو بر میدارن برای جدیدا؟
اگر بردارن جاش چی میزارن؟!

اگر بردارن تکلیف اونیکه 97 کنکور داده بخواد یه سال پشت بمونه چیه؟!
اگر بر نمیدارن پشت کنکوریای نظام قدیم باید با جدیدا کنکور بدن؟!
با کتب درسی و احتمالا سبک سوالات جدید!؟ ظلم نیست؟! اخه مثلا دهه هفتاد و هشتاد یارو 10 سال میمونده پشت کنکور  :Yahoo (21): 


یا نکنه دنیا تموم میشه تا اون موقع ؟!
بالفرض برای مثلا 98 کنکور بود خب مگه الان پایه دوم دبیرستان داریم که بیاد 98 کنکور بده؟! ینی یه کنکورو با پشت کنکوریا فقط برگزار میکنن؟!

وقس علی هذا |:

----------


## gign

هر روز بدتر از دیروز

----------


## Amin-jh

up  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Yaghi

دادا خود مسئول نمیدونه داره چیکار میکنه تو از ما میپرسی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Amin-jh

> دادا خود مسئول نمیدونه داره چیکار میکنه تو از ما میپرسی


ینی چی نمیدونه ؟!
نه داداش دیگه به این غلظتم نیست اوضاع مملکت...
یه برنامه جامع تحول بنیادین یه همچین چیزی بود قبلا من دیده بودم...

رییس مجلسم که دیروز گفت با تست زدن کسی ملا نشده! یه بوآیی داره میاد

----------


## Navid2016

> ینی چی نمیدونه ؟!
> نه داداش دیگه به این غلظتم نیست اوضاع مملکت...
> یه برنامه جامع تحول بنیادین یه همچین چیزی بود قبلا من دیده بودم...
> 
> رییس مجلسم که دیروز گفت با تست زدن کسی ملا نشده! یه بوآیی داره میاد


ایشون یه همچین حرفیو 10 سال پیشم زده بود. 
کنکور حذف نمیشه به 2 دلیل : 1. در حال حاضر با تمام مشکلات عادلانه ترین راه ورود به رشته ها و دانشگاههای برتره
 2. گردش مالی کلاسهای کنکور و کتابها و موسسات نزدیک ده هزار میلیارد تومنه و مافیای قدرتمندی هم تو وزارت علوم و سازمان سنجش دارن.

----------


## mpaarshin

کلا حرفشون اینه که کنکور باید برداشته شه همینجوری الکی و اصلا معلوم نیست جاش چی باید بیاد هیچی مشخص نیست همینجوری میگن باید حذف شه
کنکور فعلا عادلانه ترین روش برای پذیرش دانشجوعه البته بدون تاثیر معدل

----------


## Amin-jh

up  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ميلاد دلشاد

حالا كنكور 96 دقيقا كي برگزار ميشه؟ كسي ميدونه؟

----------


## likeastatue

چ تناقض عجیبی جیم الف الف

----------


## broslee

خودشون هم نگفتن کنکور حذف میشه .یه 85درصدی گفتن احتمالا تاثیر دیپلم بشه 85 و مابقی کنکور.
 یا 85 درصد صندلی ها بشه بدون کنکور

----------


## tavakoli

همین سوال رو من هم پرسیدم از معلممون گفت احتمال زیاد شما  رو یا باید سوال جدا بدن یا مجبورین بخونین کتاباشون رو که فیزیک گفت چند تا قانون جدید مثل ارشمیدس اضافه میشه کسی حرف از حذف کنکور نزد

----------


## lily7

دو حالت داره
یا نظام قدیم و جدید میکنن که روش زیاد حساب نکنید ! 
یا اینکه مجبورین با نظام جدیدها کنکور بدین ! الانم اجازه ی ورود به تجربی رو به تعداد محدودی دادن و تا جایی که من میدونم بهترینها با معدل های بالا تونستن وارد بشن ! در مورد اینکه گفتن اعتراض کنید ... مردم منطقه و استان هم رفتن ولی تعداد محدودی جواب گرفتن ( بنا به دلایلی کاملا در جریان بودم ) دلیلش کم کردن داوطلبها در تجربی و ریاضی بوده ! بهتره هر کاری میخواین اتنجام بدین توی همین دو سال بشه ... بعدا معلوم نیست چی میشه .

----------


## Navid2016

> حالا كنكور 96 دقيقا كي برگزار ميشه؟ كسي ميدونه؟


برمیگرده سرجاش عین 93 و قبلترش همون نهم دهم تیرماه

----------


## elm10

@Amin-jh

عزیزم مشکل، مشکل اقتصادی فرهنگی اجتماعیه مثل هزار مشکل دیگه مثل طلاق مثل هتک حرمت مثل ... رو هوا مونده این مملکت اینطوریه فرار مغزها الکی نیست عزیزم

----------


## wight

پیش هر دکتر میری برای انتخاب رشته ، می گه علم چیه فقط پووووول!

ترببیت شده همین نظامن دیگه! روز به روز هم بدتر

----------


## mahdi-de

> سلام همگی،خسته نباشید.
> 
> *یه سوالی ذهن منو مشغول کرده* 
> اینکه ببینید مثلا کنکور 96 و 97 که برگزار شد
> بعدش چی؟!
> 
> کنکورو بر میدارن برای جدیدا؟
> اگر بردارن جاش چی میزارن؟!
> 
> ...


اولندش اینو بدون تو ایران هرگز کنکور حذف نمیشه
و ذهن خودتو درگیر نکن و به درست بچسب که بعدن نیای باز به تاثیر معدل گیر بدی و ....
کنکور 98 سرجاش هست چرا که ما دیگه سال 4 امی نداریم و اونایی که امسال میرن دهم 98 میشن 12ام وسال کنکورشون میشه

----------


## magicboy

> سلام همگی،خسته نباشید.
> 
> *یه سوالی ذهن منو مشغول کرده* 
> اینکه ببینید مثلا کنکور 96 و 97 که برگزار شد
> بعدش چی؟!
> 
> کنکورو بر میدارن برای جدیدا؟
> اگر بردارن جاش چی میزارن؟!
> 
> ...


*قد* خلق من قبلكم *سنن* فسيروا فيالارض فانظروا *كيف* كان عاقبه

----------


## Amin-jh

> *قد* خلق من قبلكم *سنن* فسيروا فيالارض فانظروا *كيف* كان عاقبه


 :Yahoo (20): بله بله،درسته با تشکر از شما

----------


## arefeh78

من چقدر بدبختم :Yahoo (19):  :Y (461):

----------


## Amin-jh

آپ

----------


## zkia

بعد تکلیف بچه های 98 چیه؟ کتاب تستی ندارن ...

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ميلاد دلشاد


حالا كنكور 96 دقيقا كي برگزار ميشه؟ كسي ميدونه؟


9و10تیر احتمال قوی*

----------


## rezagmi

> بعد تکلیف بچه های 98 چیه؟ کتاب تستی ندارن ...


ی ماهه حاضر میشه

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام همگی،خسته نباشید.
> 
> *یه سوالی ذهن منو مشغول کرده* 
> اینکه ببینید مثلا کنکور 96 و 97 که برگزار شد
> بعدش چی؟!
> 
> کنکورو بر میدارن برای جدیدا؟
> اگر بردارن جاش چی میزارن؟!
> 
> ...


این قصه سر دراز دارد!!!

یه سوال منم دارم!
الان که پاسه ششم اضافه شد یک وقفه ایجاد شده و هر سال یک کلاس نداریم-مثلا فکر کنم سال پیش سال اولدبیرستان نداشتیمو امسال دوم!
بعد ان سالی که این وقفه میرسه ب چهارم دانشگاه ها ورودی ندارن؟
یا از همون سوم میرن دانشگاه؟
کنکور چجوری میدن؟
پشت کنکوریا چی؟

----------


## ata.beheshti

ذهنتونو مشغول این حرفا نکنین همیشه این مسولین حرکت غیر منتظرانه دارن و کارایی میکنن که فکرشم نمیکنین...توکل کنید به اوستا کریم و از پیش بینی های بدون پشتوانه پرهیز کنید!!!!چون بجز دل مشغولی و پر کردن حجم ذهن هیچی نداره....

رفع اسپم：بنظرم کنکور سال تا سال۹۷مثبت میشه و بعدا از سال ۹۸که سال دوازدهمیا کنکور میدن تاثیرو قطعی میکنن.....اگه یه کسی پشت کنکور موند فک کنم دو نوع سوال طراحی کنن یکی برای نظام ما و یکیا برای دوازدهمیا...خلاصه سعی کنید تکلیفتونو روشن کنین خخخ نمونین خدایی نکرده به سال ۹۸

----------

